# Trout and reds in Santa Rosa sound.



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

I got a new to me kayak just a few days ago from NLytle and I have been breaking it in right. I have been fishing the last few nights and having a blast. The dock lights have really been producing well. There are tons of trout and smaller reds. I went out one night and threw every artificial I had and didn't catch a one. So the next night I went back with bull minnows and live shrimp. they would swim up to the minnows and look at them then swim away but almost every shrimp got a good hit. So that has been my bait of choice for the last couple of nights. I fish them under a popping cork with different length leaders between 3' and 18". I have also tried freelining the shrimp, this seems to get more reds than trout while the trout are hitting the ones under a cork more than the reds are.
Anyways, I have been able to get some nice keeper trout and a couple of slot reds. I'm definitely loving kayak fishing.


----------



## cavalier (May 7, 2014)

Nice trouts & reds


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good looking dinner, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice mixed bag catch of specks and reds.

Thanks for sharing your report and photos.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Nice looking fish! I'm glad the kayak is treating you well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

NLytle said:


> Nice looking fish! I'm glad the kayak is treating you well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The kayak is great! I'm loving it.


----------



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

Some more that I caught tonight.


----------

